# Considering a Mule as my next Trail Pony



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

So, having never spent much time with mules, I've got one big question that I don't think will be hard for anyone to help me with. I know mules got that donkey wit, attitude, and strength. I'll assume that beyond that, they're essentially like a horse. Need a vet, need a farrier, needs to eat. Now, onward to what I need to know. 

I read in another thread that they're more on theirs toes. I expected this, but alas, that doesn't mean I know how that looks. Is anyone able to provide me with what a good, healthy mule hoof looks like? Like, under the foot and what it looks like when flat on the ground?

I'm looking at horses and mules alike. Got a friend with a pretty girl. If he's able to sell her, I want to know what I'm looking at when I check her feet. 

Help is appreciated, friends! :3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

(Uh, I forgot to note that I AM actually researching this as well as I can, but examples being taken for the sake of examples would be helpful regardless.)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Ask CHERIE about mules. =D


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

Okey dokey! Thanks :3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

